# Wago 750-841 plus 750-650/DS9097 u. OWOS_9.1.lib



## Reinhard FUCHS (9 Dezember 2021)

_Hallo !
 750-841 läuft mit DS9097/ wago750-650 u. OWOS_9.1.lib gut u. stabil.
 Habe nur max. 10 Stück DS18B20 dranhängen u. möchte DS18B20 mit ow_temperature u. strong_pullup betreiben.
 wie kann ich strong_pullup in ow_temperature einfügen ???

 Ausserdem kann ich ow_temperatur NICHT einfügen ? "unbekannter typ"
 wenn 5V weg, dann alle ds18b20 "0°" OHNE Fehler ??!!

 DANKE
 R. Fuchs_


----------



## Rayk (10 Dezember 2021)

mehrere Beiträge zur gleichen Frage lösen das Problem nicht
*parasitäre Versorgung *(du nennst es _strong_pullup) _funktioniert mit der OWOS lib nicht


> _Ausserdem kann ich ow_temperatur NICHT einfügen ? "unbekannter typ"_


wie ist die Ausgangssituation?


----------



## Reinhard FUCHS (10 Dezember 2021)

Kann man ow_temperatur verändern ?


----------

